# thank god i've found you! *



## bibinoch79 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi

Brand new to this so please be gentle with me, bulimic from 13 recovered at 20 informed of fertility issues at 17. diagnosed Pcos at 21, trying for 4 years and nothing metformin and chlomid dont agree and have 1st IUIH in December . DH 35 and wonderful- all his tests are fantastic- i don't ovulate, surrogate child in the form of Tim Tim's my naughty ginger rspca cat- feeling really positive at the moment and have thouroughly enjoyed reading peoples diaries- its been a revelation into what to expect,

any info on how to get the most from this site would be great, looking forward to meeting you all soon!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi and welcome before going to make the tea

~One of our "supermods" will be on no doubt soon to give you some good links to various areas you may find helpful.  

If you find this place half as supportive as I have done it will be worth finding this place.  I would have been lost without my ff buddies.

Wishing you all the best for your journey.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello hunni ,
Welcome to the site , as i am sure you have gathered this is a fantastic site for information and support - it has literally saved my life i'll say that !!
We'll be genlte so don't be scared  
I'm sure one of the Mods will pop on soon and leave some links for you on where the best places will be for you to post for your needs .
In the meantime don't be shy , there a great bunch on here ,
Wishing you luck
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

_*hi there Bibinoch + welcome to FF hunny 

wow you certainly have been through it + you have now found a great source of support coming to this site, everyone is great + anything you want to know dont be afraid to ask 

i will leave you a couple of links to click on, jump right in where you feel comfortable  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0 - PCOS ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0 - for info + support going through IUI

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0 - Peer support

there are also boards with areas throughout the UK, Ireland,Scotland,Wales + International so you can get local info + support too

any ??'s just ask hun + lotsa luck to you 

xxx cleg xxx*_


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Bibinoch, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having making a baby.  
Cleg has already left you some great links and you should check them out, especially the IUI one as there will be many ladies there going through the same experience as you. You might also want to join the cycle buddies (chat to other ladies going through fertility treatment at the same time as you), and I will also leave you a couple of general links that I think you will find helpful:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck for your upcoming treatment!

C~x


----------



## bibinoch79 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your kind messages


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

good luck with your journey this is a great sight for support

keepinghope xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *bibnoch* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I couldn't live without this site hun - you've definitely come to the right place!

Good luck with your journey!


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Bibinoch79

Don't worry...you'll find nothing but support and friendship from everyone on this site!  Its amazing!

Good luck with your TX.  Hope it all works out for you.

Liss xxx


----------

